# Newbie - need help evaluating custom E12



## jhynesrockmtn (Sep 16, 2008)

I need some help with judging a car that is a possible trade for one of my 911's. I know precious little about BMW's but was intrigued with this car as a possible daily driver that could see the occasional track day but was more practical than my 82 SC for occasional back seat use, etc.

Here is the ad description:

75 e12 custom,

I have done a full outer body restoration, the car was stripped to bare metal, I used PPG epoxy sealer to seal the body work, then used ppg primer on top of that to gide coat the and blocked out in prep for the finish in 5 coats of PPG CONCEPT acrylic urathane, both the hood and fenders were replaces with NOS bmw parts, the car is straight and very solid and has no squeeks or creaks and is RUST FREE!

List of body mods:

Full euro conversion with rear euro apron welded in, euro nos front fenders, near new euro bumpers, bbs euro air dam, and rear zender spoiler.

Suspension/brake mods:

-Euro early vented 4 piston e24 brakes, stainless steel lines 
-Alpina sport springs 
-Bilstein sport struts 
-Rocky Mountain 28/24mm sway bars 
-poly bushings thru out 
-Front and rear strut bars

Interior/misc.:

-Perfect factory dash 
-Momo black leather steering wheels with black anodized center 
-After market black leather Recaro's with adjustable bulsters and lumbar 
-Custom center console with black leather/aluminum trim 
-Custom door panels with black leather/black aluminum trim 
-Custom rear package tray with black leather/aluminum trim 
-Black carpet 
-tanish headliner 
-Custom stereo/cd/dvd system, JVC headunit, top of the line phoenix gold speakers front and rear, alpine 4ch amp to run main speakers, phoenix gold mono amp to run the single 12" MTX 5500 sub, all phoenix gold wire and cables, sounds very clean 
-optima red top battery 
-euro headlights with 6k hid conversion

Engine & Drive train:

-3.3L block bored out to 3.5ish with motronic conversion, 10:1 pistons, fully balanced, 282 schrick cam, bigger injectors, ported head, chipped ecu, funtional ram air intake, and more 
-265 5-speed 
-light weight flywheel 
-364 40% lsd 
-2.5" magnaflow exhaust system

I'm sure there are things that I am forgetting as this car is very unique.

The car is well sorted and is very reliable, everything on this car is either new or in very good condition, it is by no means a show car, it was built to be enjoyed and driven. It is fast and very fun to drive and gets attention everywhere I take it!

I have countless hours into building this car and have over $30,000 in reciepts!

The chassis of the car only has 127,000 miles and the engine and drive train has approx. 42k This car is in ecellent condition inside and out, runs and drives great and fast, gets 18-20mpg city and 24-26 highway if you drive it conservativly!!! Also the car is free of rust and always garaged!

He is asking $10,500


----------



## Dromlace (Sep 17, 2008)

must say, can't hate on the black, but the metallic red kills it for me


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

it looks good but I wouldnt get rid of a 911 for it.


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

ive talked to this guy. i believe he lives in Milwaukee? his flat black 5'er is sick. if you have more than one 911, then id go for it.


----------

